# ID fern



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Received under the name of Bolbitis Sp. «Mini», but I doubt that it Bolbitis, grows in the aquarium for about a year.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vadim S,

It does look like a Bolbitus species but I have not seen it before. I do like the foliage and the lighter green color than the regular Bolibitus.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

lol now there are two vadims =D


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In my opinion that's not a Bolbitis but a "filmy fern" (family Hymenophyllaceae). 
A similar, if not the same species is sold as "Lacosteopsis orientalis from Taiwan" here (further below): http://www.grassyaqua.com/pf_ai.html But the Hymenophyllaceae contain several similar genera (e.g. Trichomanes, Crepidomanes, Hymenophyllum) and many difficult to distinguish species. I think it's possible that several fern species are sold as "mini bolbitis".
See also this thread: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49899


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank Heiko, just after viewing the "Grassy", I thought that this is not bolbitis. Thanks for the link, but there is described a different plant, compare the "stalk". 
P.S. Plants on the photo 100% grown under water! I can say that this is a good aquarium plant and is growing faster Littorella.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Vadim,


Vadim S said:


> Thanks for the link, but there is described a different plant, compare the "stalk".


 Yes, now I see.


> P.S. Plants on the photo 100% grown under water! I can say that this is a good aquarium plant and is growing faster Littorella.


Hey, that's good news!! First time that I read about successful submerged cultivation of a "mini Bolbitis"!
-Heiko


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Lacosteopsis orientalis from Taiwan was discover 2006 in Taiwan. Back than the price was around 100USD to 150USD for a tiny peice in Taipei.


----------

